# Need honest opinions please!!!



## Johns Kymberlina (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey ladies, 

Ok I need honest opinions!! Basically I've never missed a period in 3 years. I am usually a 31 day cycle perfectly. Earlier his month I went for a scan on the 14th June and it showed I was about to ovulate. So my af was due on the 1st July assuming that I ovulated 3 days after the scan. Which is normal for me. 

But now I'm late. I would be 17dpo. I took a test on Saturday 15dpo and bfn and today bfn. On Friday I had cramps etc just like af was going to start but now I feel great (apart from seeing the BFN's!). I'm dry as a bone down below no spotting or anything. I have taken a b6 vitamin this month and I've read it can make you ovulate late but on the scan that egg was ready in 72hours max. So I know I haven't ovulated later than normal?? 

Honest opinions if you think I'm pregnant or not. What shall I do next? Test again or go to the docs? I keep reading as long as af keeps away then that's a good sign but I want them regular again to have another round of tx!!! 

Any views would be greatly appreciated  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello Johns Kymberlina   I don't know how accurate the scans are to determine the exact time of ovulation but I think I would say give it a couple more days & test again, wishing you lots of luck & hoping you get a bfp x


----------



## Johns Kymberlina (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks Amy, the only reason the sonographer (I think that was what he was!!) mentioned it because it was a blatant dominating follicle as it was 32mm which is a BIG egg!! it ties in with ov though as well? 

I'm so confused!!!! 

Xxxxxx


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Unfortunately, like most things with infertility, best thing is to relax and wait and see ... Time will reveal all. 
Triple good luck to you though!!


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi,you could go for a blood test at the doctors x


----------

